
Show HN: Play-money prediction market for Game of Thrones - bowaggoner
https://gotpredictions.org
======
bowaggoner
Hi all, we are a couple CS researchers and made this game purely for people to
have fun.

It's designed to be accessible to anyone who has never heard of a prediction
market. In fact, I would love to hear if you think this is a good prediction-
market tutorial.

